# older hymer buying advice...



## andy76 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
First post...
I have been a happy caravanner for years, but very recent family additions mean I am now hoping to become a happy motorhomer too for when I am only going away with some of the family.... And an older (and cheaper) a class hymer is what I think I want...

Please could someone give a numpties guide to the various hymer model numbers and codes (b, s) perhaps technical pros and cons too? 
I am after sub 6m and 4 travel seats minimum, I am quite practical and expect this to be a running project and plan to spend less that 10k to buy the van.... Any advice from Hymer owners gratefully received... Model guide, pros and cons, pitfalls etc
Many thanks 
Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stone me Andy, you've waited a while before making your first post.

Can't help with advice, but glad you have joined in. :wink: 

Wakk44 may be able to help. He deliberately chose to buy an older model a couple of years ago and has been delighted with it. He'll be around soon.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

How old? Many numbers used by hymer have been running for years, my b544 is from 2007' and is 6.5m long, but earlier incarnations were under 6m. 
Basically B means full integrated, C means coach built - a normal cab, and the motor home bit tagged on at the back.

The majority of hymers that I have seen will have 4 travel seats, but those with a U-shaped lounge at the back will not. Many B's will have a fixed bed at the back as well as the drop down bed at the front, especially the newer ones. This will reduce the lounging space available, so expect a small dinette and to use the cab seats for lounging.


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Andy,
You can look at layouts in the Hymer brochures on the Hymer website,
www.hymer.com/de/katalog-und-kontakt/katalogarchiv/?

Also an interesting history on www.hireahymer.com, and go to drop down menu on 'about us' tab.

Great posts on this forum, type 'explain hymer numbers' in search, for a
relevant info, or just 'hymer numbers' for loads of great info.

Happy hunting.

Stewart.


----------



## StuartO (Oct 5, 2014)

B Class Hymers of the "5" series built between 1988 and 1994 should fit your bill. They were extremely well built and although under-powered by modern standards, still offer a very good turing experience.

Between 1988 and 1992 they had black rubber inserts in the bumpers, thereafter it was changed to white rubber. The later models had lighter woodwork and white plastic mouldings rather than a gloomier brown and cream. 

The various model numbers indicate the layout, so for example the 544 was a very popular layout with rear kitchen and a central dinette or setteee with a front drop down bed. There was a large variety of layouts and the numbering system carries through right up to today, so if you get hold of a Hymer catalogue with layout diagrams it should give you a good idea.

Four belted seats might be a bit difficult and you might have to add your own rear seat belts but some layouts had a third, belted "captain's seat" and a settee - and it is legal to sit sideways on a settee in a MH without a seat belt.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Andy,

I've attached an old archive from Deepcar motorhomes who have now ceased trading, but it gives a good example of some layouts as the numbering has never made any sense on Hymers...

http://web.archive.org/web/20100706162748/http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php

Pete


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

hi Andy

teemyob has just posted this link to a fantastic hymer on eBay which I think is well worth a look

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-230009.html

you will have to be quick though

edit.....oops just noticed you said 10 k


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Look on E bay 
Its the best place to get information and pics also the pictures are pretty goodThey will give you some idea on layouts etc, plus prices 

There was one linked to the post nice conversion but 

Good luck


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Make sure that you do your homework with respect to loading. Most sub 6m (Hymer) vans are likely to be 3500kg max but if you are wanting 4+ belted seats then you could soon push your loading over that figure. With young children it may not be a problem, but as they get older (and bigger), then weight could be an issue.
Our first van was a 2003 B544, which had 6 belted seats. At 3500kg MGW it wasn't a problem for us as there was only two of us on board.

DavidL


----------



## mid4did (Jul 11, 2010)

If you,re prepared to go that 1 step further then do as I did and look on mobile.de and import one the pound is strong against the euro at the moment


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think you will struggle to get all you want for £10k in an A class Hymer,that would mean getting one at least 20 years old if you're lucky.I have seen quite a few A class Hymers of that vintage and even older still going strong especially on the continent-they are built to last.

A couple of pertinent points have already been raised on this thread,the most important being payload.If you are taking a couple of children then I don't think 3500kg mgvw is enough and you will constantly be watching what you take with you,it's surprising how much stuff you need with 2 kids and it all adds up.

You will also probably be looking at a 2.5 engine which is not the quickest around particularly when fully laden and with 2 children aboard.My advice would be to go for a 2.8JTD engine and a higher mgvw but this will take you into models made from 2000-2006.Unfortunately this means going above your budget by a significant margin.

If you are prepared to travel have a look at mobile de
a German motorhome dealer which has plenty of older Hymers in your price bracket.


----------



## andy76 (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for all the replies! Will get my head around the layouts...and thanks for the links...

I have seen a few older "S" rather than "B" numbers.. were these just larger models? in the same manner as the current Starline? 

I am not fixed on sub 6m its just that it will generally be for me alone or with 2 of the kids so wanted to try to get as small a vehicle as poss to do the job. 544 looks ideal... can easily sort out 3 point seat belts in the rear if there is a dinette area that can be modified for example. 

Also I quite fancy the sound of an Auto drive train (?2.9 merc) were these only on the bigger vans or can you get say a 544 with an Auto Merc engine and gbox?

Generally is there a "better" platform to seek out? Merc vs Fiat seem to be the common ones but have seen Citroen also on ebay... is there a version to avoid? Which is the least underpowered?

I appreciate in my price range they may all be underpowered... how bad are we talking? are steep A-road hills meaning down to say 1st or 2nd gear? or do they only struggle on steep little back roads

Thanks again for being friendly bunch

Andy


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Andy , I've got a 93 b534 with the u shape lounge at the back , lovely van and very well made , mine has a fiat 2.5 non turbo and is a bit underpowered but really the only place you notice is on long hills . depends if you want to get anywhere in a hurry ( which I dont ) 55/60 does me , they did them this age with turbo's which have got to be better , but how much I dont know , I think if I had the choice again I would go for the turbo . as for price you see them from £6000 to £11000 , but always get a damp check done , mine has done 174000 km and we have just got back from a 3000 km trip round France and used half a pint of oil , and 25 mpg I think the S prefix is for Merc engined vans but could be wrong . .......Phil


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

andy76 said:


> I have seen a few older "S" rather than "B" numbers.. were these just larger models? in the same manner as the current Starline?
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Andy, the 's' signifies Mercedes engine and chassisas opposed to the 'b' which is the Fiat. We've had two of Hymers and wouldn't want to have anything else. Our old one took us all over Europe and into Morocco for many years. Our 'new' Hymer is 1987 and we plan to do just the same in it!


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

JackieP said:


> andy76 said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks for all the replies!
> ...


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Very true. Some like to get there in a hurry and some like to pootle along. We are pootlers for sure. Even with the 3litre engine we rarely go above 50 and if we do 60 you can almost see the fuel gauge dropping. On really steep hills we're down to second gear in we're in the crawler lane with the lorries - but we still get there. 

With our old van the biggest issue was with the noise in the cab while driving. Our 'new' van has a superb insulating coned material fitted by the previous owners and it works a treat. Would highly recommend if buying a Hymer with the engine in the cab area.


----------



## andy76 (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks again...

I am more than happy with plodding.. my main reason for asking is my wondering whether on very rare occasions I could use my elderly but lovely Hymer to move my caravan...legally and reasonably safely

What sort of maximum train weights are on these older Hymers? Does anyone know roughly the max tow limit of say a early 90's 544?

We used to tour with the 1500kg caravan pulled by a 90hp LDV convoy minibus with 7-8 on board so I know what 20 odd bhp/tonne feels like  (though admittedly I have got very used to towing with my 140bhp Caravelle now) I would not want to tow far with the hymer but it may be useful as my other half does not like to tow / drive large vehicles and we may need both campers occasionally...

I still would like some more advice on where to poke and prod when viewing an older one... I have read about looking for a rotted out ply dash top after windscreen leaks and general damp test mentioned, I am pretty confident checking over the habitation side of things as much looks very similar to my TEC caravan but if there is anything special to check when I start to see them in the flesh I would love to go forewarned...

Thanks again Hymer people (is there a collective noun for a group of Hymer owners?)

Andy


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hymer*

Hi Andy, I have 1993 B534 with a 2.5 turbo diesel, for what I want it has plenty of power, and it has now done over two hundred and twenty thousand klm, it's probably more important to keep the weight down,if it's been looked after the habitacion is bullet proof, but I think the biggest problem is spares for the ageing fiat engine. cheers Brian.....


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We love our Mercedes Starline 510 - its under 6 metres which was critical for us. It has three belted seats but I understand the layout with two long middle single beds has two in the rear and two up front.

There's some details of it on our blogs


----------

